# Is it worth having iPad..please help



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I already have a kindle as present from my son, which I rarely use.

A friend has suggested iPad because it can do lot of things in addition to reading books in any format; I don't think kindle or nook can do that.

Is it really worth spending all that money? Any info will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, you can read books in any format with the right applications (which may cost an extra $5-10, one time.) With the Overdrive app (free) you can get library books if your local library system offers digital services. You can also use it like a netbook or laptop computer if you have an internet wireless connection.

Question is, do you want (or need) the device? Keep in mind that it is heavy for book reading, and if you already rarely use your kindle, would this just be another device that you rarely use? and a pricey one too at $400-800.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My personal view is that ipad is too heavy to be a good reader.  But I love it for the ogher things it can Do!  If playing games, watching videos, and doing differentthings with apps doesn't appeal to you, an ipad may not be a good choice.  Explore sites like appadvice.com to get an idea what different apps do.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's very much a luxury device.  Basically all the things you can do on it you can mostly do on other devices like a laptop.

The form factor is better than a laptop for a lot of things IMO like simple net surfing, reading the news, reading magazines, reading comics, playing simple games like Angry Birds, reading PDFs etc.  It's fine for e-books as well, just heavier than a kindle and the screen tires the eyes faster in my experience so I stick with my Kindle for that.

Personally, I'm glad I bought it as I really like it for all the stuff I listed and as my laptop is provided by my work I don't mind spending my money on a tablet.  If I had to spend my own money on a laptop I'm not sure I'd get a tablet though as I need a laptop for business trips etc. as I can't do a lot of my real work on a tablet.

So the iPad is a complementary device to a laptop IMO.  So it's up the individual and their budget on whether to buy a tablet.

I will say, that if one is simply using their laptop for web surfing, short e-mails, streaming video and other simple, non-work tasks that an iPad could probably replace a laptop as long as you still have a desktop at home to use to set up the iPad, install OS updates, back up the iPad etc.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's my qualifications for an iPad perspective: I've used personal computing devices of many kinds for over 30 years now. Even years before Macs or Windows PCs existed. For many years I preferred Macs, but switched to Windows around 2000/2001. I published electronic magazines online before web browsers were invented, and did desktop publishing before the phrase had even been coined. I was also a computer programmer for some years, and a corporate computer consultant after that.

An iPad is truly a new type of device, meant to fill a niche of pure entertainment in bed or on the couch (not so much during commutes though: a smartphone or Kindle is still much handier for that, due to size and weight issues, among others).

Things helping iPad sales include the awful state of mainstream TV nowadays (the net almost always offers something better, plus the TV's not interactive enough), plus the annoyance of sitting upright in a chair staring at a computer monitor for many hours. Such an annoyance is acceptable for doing work, but not so much for lengthy entertainment purposes (I've never yet sat through a feature film on my PC).

An iPad cannot adequately replace a PC, a smartphone, a TV, or a Kindle. Typing on its screen is better than typing on a smartphone screen only because the screen is bigger-- but it's still painful to do, even for relatively brief input into a search engine. For virtually anything you might want to do robust typing for, a PC or real keyboard is a must.

(and if you often need a real keyboard for your iPad, you might as well get a netbook instead)

An iPad works best just for play, and even then, only the very simplest things in play, and will easily become problem-prone for you if you try to do more. Here too, a full PC is many, MANY times better.

An iPad (at present) is mainly a video/audio/net version of a soft drink vending machine: a device meant to make it easy to part you from your money, by making it easier and more tempting to buy and consume media content online. Period. So many of us must be wary of that aspect.

If you can have only one computer in your home, it should be a full fledged personal computer. An iPad should be at the bottom of your priority list, and be considered a luxury item at best. But even on the luxury point, it disappoints me personally, as it's still not as convenient as it should be for its job. I frequently get frustrated with it on the web, navigation-wise, and so don't use it very much. Plus of course it doesn't support flash, which means many sites and videos don't work on it, period. And my Kindle is HUGELY better for reading ebooks. Often I'll even pace around my living room at the same time I'm reading my Kindle, to get some exercise too while so engaged. There's no way I could do that with an iPad.

But kids seem to like iPads-- and smartphones-- and mobile gaming devices. Heck: it may be kids like ANYTHING they can play games on, or watch videos with. So maybe that's not a distinguishing characteristic for the iPad at all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I want an ipad2, but not as a reader.  Why don't you use your kindle?


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

An Ipad is just a really cool, fun device. If you have a smartphone, it pretty much does the same, only a smaller screen. If you do decide to get the Ipad, they are cheaper now, since the ipad 2 came out. That might be an option.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

For me the ipad is worth it's weight in gold. I like having one device that plays movies, games, music and is a reader. I especially like having the ability to read all formats of ebooks with the B&N nook app, the kindle app and several others. I especially like the color when it comes to books that have color photos. An ipad will also play the A/V enhanced kindle books which is nice since the kindle does not play the video clips in those books.  Since getting the ipad I have done alot of reading on it especially once I found the right settings for background color (sepia) and brightness. I can read for hours on it without any problems, unlike a computer screen.  I still use my kindle because it is lightweight and also it is much better in the brighter light like outside in sunlight etc. 

So having both the ipad and the kindle is the best of both worlds I think


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

All of you guys are really great and helpful.

You helped me make up my mind. With my Sony laptop and kindle, I really don't need iPad for the kind of use I have. Thanks a lot.  

ps: some of your comments are very good and I may touch some of them individually. Thanks.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iPad 1 from its early days.  I don't think I'll be getting another in the future.  I have a K3, iPhone, and iTouch.  Comparatively, the iPad is bigger and heavier than I want to carry.  I have very rarely taken it with me any place.  I completely cancelled cell data service on it today.  Save some $$.  I can still use it at home on my network or use it in a hotspot IF / WHEN I carry it in the future.  Or use whatever I can off-line when I have it with me.  But at present, I don't see buying another.


----------



## Richard Justin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a Kindle 2 and an iPad.

Purely taken as a reader, the Kindle gets the nod - as many have pointed out, it is much lighter and thinner.  The screen is easy to read in bright light, a must if you will be reading at the beach or pool.

However, the iPad does so much more that it has become my favorite device, ever.  To have net access, games, movies, music, and books all at quick instant access is a wonderful thing.  I can even write on it in a pinch.

My wife, who is a voracious reader, was nonplussed by my Kindle when she tried it, but asked for her own iPad the day after trying mine.

The iPad 2 is now out.  I have not used it, but folks who have say it is noticeably lighter.  A side benefit of this is that the original version is being remaindered.  You can get a WiFi only version for $300.  Quite a bargain.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Richard Justin said:


> The iPad 2 is now out. I have not used it, but folks who have say it is noticeably lighter. A side benefit of this is that the original version is being remaindered. You can get a WiFi only version for $300. Quite a bargain.


The iPad 2 is noticeably thinner. I wouldn't say it's noticeably lighter. The wifi model is .3 pounds lighter then iPad 1, so you're not really going to notice that unless holding both at the same time. It's still a bit heavy for long term reading.

But it doesn't bother me as I always have it resting on my lap or on my desk etc. when using it. Even my Kindle I tend to rest on my lap if sitting up or on my chest if reading in bed (same with paper books), so it' kind of moot for me. I do my reading on the Kindle because of the screen more so than being lighter.


----------



## sharonC (Apr 3, 2011)

great hints


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

With all this info, I am back into considering ipad.  I don't know which one. one or two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think its worth the money.

I'm kicking myself for not buying an iPad 1 for $300 at Verizon stores last week    I just canceled my order for an iPad 2 over the weekend. I don't really need a $500 web surfing device when I already have a desktop, netbook tablet and smartphone. I'm always in front of a PC anyways so it would not get much use.

I almost got duped into drinking the iPad kool aid  Its not that much of an improvement over version 1. Apple's marketing machine is great at what they do. For $300 I'll bite but not $500.

I am ordering a Nintendo 3DS today to get my game fix on.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I love my ipad.  I prefer reading on my kindle, but I broke the screen on my kindle and it is out of warranty now.  I can borrow my wife's kindle occasionally.  The ipad is great as a couch computer.  Look up what you need when you want, where you want.  It is not a computer replacement.  (You have to have a computer for sync and to set it up, but after that you don't have to have a computer).

Right now, I am reading old paper books I haven't finished and reading on my phone and ipad until either a new kindle comes out or I find a REALLY good deal on a current one.


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to say that my iPad has changed my life. I use it all the time. I travel a lot for work and the iPad is SO much lighter than lugging around my laptop with all the peripherals. I check personal and work email on it, I plug it into the audio jack in my car and listen to all my music, I surf the web, blog, tweet, and post messages on Kindleboards with it. I take notes in meetings and work on my manuscripts anywhere I want to. It has maps, gps, and apps for everything. 

As far as cost goes, mine has paid for itself. I got rid of my smart phone and went back to a cheap flip phone, saving $50 a month in data plan fees. I also got rid of the $60 a month Internet USB thing that I needed to get internet on my laptop in places where there was no wireless service. Instead of all that I pay $14.99 a month for the 3G service on the iPad.

So, for me, the iPad was definitely worth it. 

Having said ALL that, if you want a device to read books and nothing else, I'd go for the Kindle. It's easiest on the eyes.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I really like my iPad.  I had a Kindle2 and sold it. The iPad screen does not cause me any eye strain, but your experience may vary. I have read for hours, and it has become my preferred device for checking email and other social media.

Having said that, I also have written papers on in with just the virtual keyboard, and it works fine for me.  I tried the ZAGGmate at the mall, and it worked great, too - very light.  I would go with one of those if I needed a hardware keyboard. I have also used Keynote to make presentations for use in my classroom - I don't have the connector to use my iPad to project, so I just send it to my laptop and use that in class.

This morning my laptop cooling fans started to make very loud noises, that went away after a shutdown cycle. It got me thinking, though, that if this laptop dies (its 3 years old), I could probably use my iPad for almost everything I do. The only flash thing I do is play some social games on Facebook, and the programers may provide apps for those games anyway.

I use my iPad everyday - one app that has become a daily is Zite, it is a "magazine" that aggregates stories based on your behavior on twitter and google reader. The more I use it, the more it tries to customize the content for me. I'm also glad I got my iPad, as it will replace all my paper magazine subscriptions when they expire, saving money and paper.


----------

